# [SOLVED] *.ogg

## Godhand

Mam dźwięk w systemie. Amarok odtwarza wavy , mp3 itp. ale niczym nie mogę odtworzyć formatu .ogg.

Ani Kopete, ani Amarok, ani sam system nie odtworzą tego.

Co muszę doinstalować?Last edited by Godhand on Wed May 02, 2007 10:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n0rbi666

Włącz w xine-lib (bo tego używa amarok do odtwarzania muzyki) USE="vorbis"

np dorzuć do /etc/portage/package.use/misc wpis

```
media-libs/xine-lib vorbis
```

----------

## Godhand

Zrobiłem.

Amarok owszem odtwarza teraz bez problemu.

Ale niestety nadal nie mogę dać dzwonka .ogg jako dzwonka systemowego. Nie odtwarza się.

Może to wynika z tego, że domyślnym odtwarzaczem u mnie jest Noatun. Jak mogę go zmienić na Amaroka (może to zadziała).

Chyba, że ma ktoś jakiś inny pomysł.

----------

## arek.k

Jak sądzę dodałeś USE="vorbis" tylko dla amaroka (a dokładnie dla xine-lib). Proponuje dodać tą flagę globalnie do USE w /etc/make.conf i przekompilować  wszystko, co korzysta z tej flagi, czyli 

```
# emerge -avN world
```

.

----------

## Godhand

Dodałem, przekompilowałem. Wyskoczyło po kompilowaniu że 15 files need to updating więc zrobiłem etc-update.

Dla pewności uruchomiłem kompa ponownie.

Pliki .ogg jak nie były odtwarzane tak dalej nie są  :Sad: 

----------

## Godhand

Doinstalowałem jeszcze Flaca z USE="ogg" , choć niekoniecznie będąc pewiem czy cokolwiek to da i przekompilowałem dodatkoeo kdemultimedia z USE"flac".

Flagę vorbis mam dodaną do /etc/make.conf, mimo to jedyny program odtwarzający pliki .ogg to Amarok  :Sad: 

Jesli w obcjach powiadomień systemowych, w opcjach odtwarzacza dam "użyj systemu dźwięku KDE" to niestety jeśli jako jakiś dzwonek podam plik .ogg to słyszę tylko ciszę (wszystkie inne pliki .wav, .mp3 itd odtwarza ok).

Mogę dać do odtwarzania zewnętrzny program (w moim wypadku Amarok) ale nie chcę żeby mi sie włączał przy starcie tylko po to żeby odtworzyć dzwięk powitalny.

----------

## brodi

Język polski nie być trudna..  :Wink: 

do tego stopnia, że ciężko załapać jaki masz problem.

Do rzeczy. 

Jeśli chodzi o system dźwiękowy KDE, to:

1. używasz arts (USE="alsa mp3 vorbis")

2. nie używasz arts

Niezależnie od powyższego możesz wybrać zewnętrzny odtwarzacz, który łyka mp3 i ogg.

Np. mplayer

Powodzenia  :Smile: 

----------

## Godhand

Nom używam Alsa. Co muszę zrobić? Zmienić na Arts?

Pisałem w ostatnim poście, że nie chcę zewnętrznego odtwarzacza.

Problem w dużym skrócie:

Nie mogę odtworzyć pliku .ogg z poza Amaroka pomimo iż przekompilowałem cały system z USE= "vorbis"

----------

## brodi

Co Ci wypluwa:

```
 emerge -pv kdemultimedia-arts arts
```

?

----------

## Godhand

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5  USE="-debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/arts-3.5.5  USE="alsa mp3 vorbis* -artswrappersuid -debug -esd -jack -kdeenablefinal -nas -xinerama" 945 kB

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.5)

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 945 kB

```

----------

## brodi

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Z tego wygląda, że jednak nie przekompilowałeś wszystkiego z flagą "vorbis"   :Twisted Evil: 

```

emerge kdemultimedia arts
```

powinno rozwiązać problem..

----------

## Godhand

 *brodi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Z tego wygląda, że jednak nie przekompilowałeś wszystkiego z flagą "vorbis"  
> 
> 

 

No nie wiem po dodaniu vorbis do USE w make.conf wpisałem

emerge -avN world i się kompilowało.

 *brodi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge kdemultimedia arts
> ...

 

Pomogło :Smile:  dzięki  :Smile: 

----------

